# Uncle Tykie's EPIC Bachelor Party weekend



## uncletykie (Nov 30, 2009)

If you are in, around or near st. Louis this weekend December 4,5,6th I would love to meet you.  Right now I have 17 friends and myself staying at the Lumiere Place Casino in down town St. Louis...This Party is going to be an EPIC Event and if you wanna have some fun playing Poker and then hit the clubs where the Dancing Girls are, i highly suggest you come along...PM me for my number so we can all arrange a time and place to meet....get in yer car Now Eric and start driving...lol


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the invite Tykie, but I know I can't make it. Best wishes, and stay out of trouble, and I'm glad to read in your sig that you got the restaurant open. Were's the grill-view?


----------



## uncletykie (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL, funny story about my camera...Kinda dropped it in a Fryer taking pictures of my exhaust system....but I am hoping for a new one for Xmas.


----------



## alx (Dec 1, 2009)

Wish i could make it.Are you the lucky bachelor???


----------



## fire it up (Dec 1, 2009)

Dropped your camera in the fryer, why were you taking pics of the exhaust system?

Wish I had known about this a few weeks ago, would have loved to make the trip and party a little bit of partying party.
Hopefully there would be smoked something going on...

Have a blast Tykie!


----------



## gnubee (Dec 1, 2009)

That's 34 hours driving if I go straight thru without stops. Well I gotta stop so say an extra 6 hours for stops. Cause as we all know We all love our food and there's bound to be some good BBQ joints between here and St Louis.
Then there's at least 2 Cabelas and several Sportsmans warehouses along that route too plus the White Elephant in Green Acres Wa. So an extra 4 days shopping at least. The missus says that she needs one clear day at least when we pass through Spokane at the beauty parlor to get beautiful for the trip. I took a peek at her as she said that and quite frankly I think its gonna take a least 2 days for those poor girls to make her inner beauty to shine through. So I'm at 5 days already. Its December 1st now and the party is till the 6th. I'm getting a little long in the tooth so will have to take several long potty breaks too, Hmmmm better add a 1/2 day for pit stops. Wife just reminded me that there is a really nice dress shop in Missoula Montana that she likes, add another 1/2 day. So Unkle Tykie you can expect us on the 6th at about 5:30pm. We'll be frazzled by then so will need about 6 hours sleep before hitting the casino and your party. 


I will have to get underway within 20 minutes or so, if I want to make that schedule on time so answer me this before I decide whether or not to even make the trip. Tykie my man. Can you guarantee us a great meal of crispy fried Kodak for all our effort. I don't want to settle for casino food.

PS. What rub did you use? Suggestion= Jeff's is quite good. Also at what temperature do you have the oil at? Is it just at the thin blue smoking point?? And at what temp do you take the camera out of the oil for pulling? Do you remove that annoying film first before tossing it in the oil? Please have answers ready for our arrival. 

Wait a minute, hold the phone, what the hell is this..... Bachelor party! It's a bachelor party...* I aint no dang bachelor!!!* *Drat!*

HONEY... Honey .... I'm sorry the partys been called off. We're going to my mothers instead.


*Hope you have a wonderful time and don't blow it all in the casino. *


----------

